# Could i possibly not be hired because I have an STD?



## mrmonkeey1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Does having Genital Herpies affect getting hired, i know the medical director wants to see immunization history, status, and a basic physical for protection of myself and patients.

FYI i dont have it, i wrestle at school and two guys just got it that aren't even sexually active (or so they say). thinking it may be caused from dirty wrestling mats.


----------



## BruceD (Aug 28, 2009)

1.  Umm... No
2.  Look up 'spreading of genital herpes through inanimate objects'
3.  STDs don't care how you define 'virginity'.
4.  Read: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/herpessimplex.html


/me ducks and runs for cover before the posts start coming in


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 28, 2009)

You are not legally required to disclose that information if you do not want to. They can't even ask for it if I remeber correctly. And I don't think they can use that as a reason to not hire you.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 28, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> You are not legally required to disclose that information if you do not want to. They can't even ask for it if I remeber correctly. And I don't think they can use that as a reason to not hire you.


 
Not necessarily true and each state has its own legislation concerning HIV and HBV as it pertains to disclosure for a licensed health care worker.

http://www.hivlawandpolicy.org/resourceCategories/view/5

Clck on the download to view each state's policies.

That being said, here is the recent (July 2009) information from the ADA concerning discrimination. There are still specifics that will still be in state laws as they pertain to professions in healthcare that involve direct patient exposure during invasive procedures. 

http://www.hivlawandpolicy.org/resources/view/434

This post is specifically for HIV and HBV.   For herpes, there are specific strains that would require you to not have patient contact until the outbreak is over.  If only your genitals are affected, that probably would not apply.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 28, 2009)

This posts makes no sense. You ask if it would go against you and then describe you do not have an STD... hence; what would it matter? 

The reason for immunizations is simple to verify what your status and past history is like... We are talking EMT level & you ask? 

R/r 911


----------



## alphatrauma (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Jon (Aug 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> This posts makes no sense. You ask if it would go against you and then describe you do not have an STD... hence; what would it matter?




Your private medical history is protected, same as our patients.

I really don't even understand why you are asking this, at all.


----------

